# South African Expats in Madeira



## AnaJ (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm hoping to connect with other South Africans that have re-located to Madeira?

ANA


----------



## CKruger (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Ana, are you in Madeira yet. How is it going in Madeira. Are you Portuguese


----------

